# Babies! Hampton Roads VA



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Numerous babies available in the Hampton Roads VA area. They are from a bunch of foster mommas. Let me know if our interested. Blacks, agoutis, beige, hooded, pink eyed whites....


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I finally talked the hubby in to letting me add another little guy to the family. How old are the babies? Have they been handled much? Well socialized?


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey TheBears! Right now the ones I have at my house are 11 days. I have been handling them daily. I have 6 boys left. 2 blacks, 3 PEWs and 1 beige. They won't be ready until first or second week of April. Where are you located?


----------

